# Schnelles FTP Programm



## son gohan (8. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

hoffe das Thema passt hier rein.

Ich habe auf meinen Weserver ca. 30.000 Dateien, wenn ich jetzt mit meinem FTP Programm FileZilla neue Daten hochladen will, dauert das immer ziemlich lange bis das geschiet, ich weis aber nicht woran das wohl liegt ich vermute aber das das Programm FileZilla vielleicht zu schwach ist?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. Februar 2006)

Naja, 30.000 Dateien dauern mit jedem FTP-Programm eine ganze Weile.
Es wird ja eine Datei einzeln angefordert und heruntergeladen. Ich denke nicht, dass da ein anderes FTP-Programm helfen wird, sondern eher ein dickeres Kabel in Richtung Internet.


----------



## son gohan (8. Februar 2006)

Die 30.000 Dateien sind aber schon alle auf den Server, nur wenn ich dann neue hinzufügen will, dauert es so lange mit den neuen Dateien hochladen auch wenn es nur 10 neue sein sollen..


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. Februar 2006)

Wie kommt man eigentlich auf 30.000 Dateien? 
Laedt FileZilla erstmal die Liste der Dateien runter um vielleicht zu ueberpruefen ob eine Datei ueberschrieben werden soll?


----------



## son gohan (8. Februar 2006)

Ich habe aus so einer Keywordliste für ein Partnerprogramm lauter Dateien erstellt zu jedem Keyword, daher so viel.

Naja, und diesmal sind die Dateien auch bis zu 1 MB pro Stück groß geworden, ich denke wohl dort liegt auch das Problem an der langen wartezeit.

Nun muss ich mir aber überlegen ob ich die Dateien wirklich kleiner machen soll, denn eine Seite von 1 MB bietet doch wiederum ein ganze Menge Content, was Suchmaschinen ja auch lieben, nur die größe ist echt viel, ich glaube wenn jemand mit normalen modem die Seite besucht dauert es ewig bis die läd oder?

Aber einmal ausprobieren würd ich es ja doch gerne wie die Suchmaschinen darauf reagieren.


----------



## metalux (8. Februar 2006)

Ich weiß ja nicht was du für einen Upload hast,vielleicht auch ein Problem? Wenn du eine Datei in ein Verzeichnis auf dem Server läds, dann erstellt das FTP-Programm nach dem Upload eine neue Liste von dem Verzeichnis, quasie wie ein F5 in deinem Windows-Explorer. Diese Aktuallisierung dauert je nach Anzahl der Dateien in dem Verzeichnis auch noch mal ...

Gruß Jens


----------



## rtky_Trunks (11. Februar 2006)

metalux hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Diese Aktuallisierung dauert je nach Anzahl der Dateien in dem Verzeichnis auch noch mal ...



Und wenn dein FTP-Server unter der anweisung von Windows läuft dauert's gleich doppelt so lang ;-)


----------



## franz007 (11. Februar 2006)

Also cuteFTP ist meiner Meinung das beste ftp-Programm!

Du könntest die Dateien ja auch als zip hochladen und nachher entpacken (per php oder ähnliches)


----------

